# Marantz Unveils Its New HD-CD1 Compact Disc Player



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Marantz has announced a new September addition to its family of hi-fi audio components: the HD-CD1 CD player. Priced at $599, this new mid-size player is packed with “premium-class” technologies carried over from previous popular components, including the company’s HDAM-SA2 amplifier modules. The player is marketed as a model-mate to Marantz’s HD-DAC1 Headphone Amplifier and HD-AMP1 Integrated Amp, meaning that high-performance is intended despite the unit’s small form factor. 

Marantz says the HD-CD1 is ideally used as a CD “transport” in conjunction with the HD-AMP1 (or with any other capable amplifier accompaniment). It features a centralized CD mech capable of playing MP3, WMA, and AAC files in addition to plain-old compact discs. Using optical and gold-plated coaxial digital connections, the HD-CD1 can connect directly to the HD-AMP1’s premium ESS Sabre digital-to-analog converters via available digital inputs, while features such as an aluminum front panel and double-layer baseplate insure vibration isolation.

The HD-CD1 is also capable of high-level internal digital-to-analog conversion using a Cirrus Logic CS4398 device. Marantz says that digital signals are handled with white gloves, due to the fact that its aonboard DAC is paired with an ultra-low phase noise crystal oscillator master clock and a low impedance capacitor. The intended result is a converted full-bodied analog sound with lifelike dynamics and timbre. 










Listeners can enjoy music access by connecting headphones directly to the HD-CD1, tapping into the power of a dedicated HDAM-SA2 internal amplifier. Volume is controlled via an external, front-mounted, control that features an adjustable gain setting to drive the most difficult of headphones.

Other features include a low power auto-standby mode and a system friendly (both HD-CD1 and HD-AMP1) remote control.

Shipping is due to commence this coming September.

*The following are Marantz's referenced highlights and benefits:*
_
High-quality playback from CD, CD R/RW – Support of MP3, AAC, WMA file playback 
Plays most popular digital media files 
Intensively sound tuned with carefully selected components 
Unique Marantz audio experience 
High quality 192kHz/24bit D/A conversion (CS4398) and accurate system clock 
Best sound quality from CD and digital media files 
Marantz proprietary HDAM-SA2 circuits 
Wider dynamic range with lower distortion for the output stage 
Full discrete headphone amplifier with HDAM-SA2 and gain control 
High-quality sound even from demanding headphones 
Double layered bottom plate and rigid feet 
Gold Plated L/R/Coax Outputs 
System remote to control CD-player and matching HD-AMP1 amplifier 
Available in black
_

_Image Credits: Marantz_


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Now there's a twist. Those models are made to be displayed, as opposed to rack mounting in a closet. They are beautiful. I would imagine it would look very impressive nestled in with some matching speakers!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow. Delicious!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Seriously... these components look really nice. A+


----------

